# Sightings of deadly snakes increasing



## News Bot (Nov 23, 2009)

*Published On:* 23-Nov-09 11:02 AM
*Source:* ABC News

The recent warm weather has increased the number of snake sightings around south west Victoria, including of the potentially deadly brown and tiger snakes.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2009)

Tis the season to be jolly


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

Its the best time of year


----------

